# Droid 2 Global .608 Full .SBF



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

This was posted by Dark Cricket on another Forum.

NOTE: I have not tested this yet, so if it gives you superAIDS, don't Female Dog at me k? xD

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4ZE995AD


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Please go to this post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14713-gingerbread-full-sbf-45608/


----------

